# Guten Tag



## Tom2603 (23. Oktober 2020)

Guten Tag werte User,

ich heiße Thomas, bin knapp über die 50 und komme aus dem bergischen Land.

LG Thomas


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Oktober 2020)

Glück auf


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2020)

Tom2603 schrieb:


> Guten Tag werte User,
> 
> ich heiße Thomas, bin knapp über die 50 und komme aus dem bergischen Land.
> 
> LG Thomas



Gruß aus der großen Stadt  südwestlich vom bergischen Land   Viel Spaß


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2020)

Tach


----------



## Loosa (23. Oktober 2020)

Willkommen im Forum, viel Spaß beim mit fachsimpeln und besserwissen.
Apropos... bergisches Land? Ist das nicht ein Oxymoron in sich? Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## Tom2603 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ist das Gegensätzlich? 
Ich sag dann mal Hügelgegend. 

Danke für den freundlichen Empfang.


----------



## TAOO (24. Oktober 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum, viel Spaß beim mit fachsimpeln und besserwissen.
> Apropos... bergisches Land? Ist das nicht ein Oxymoron in sich? Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.



Könnte man vieleicht denken, 
aber ob man glaubt oder nicht selbst Berge haben eine Landfläche

Das Land des Bergischen
Is Berge is Streß
kennt doch jeder


----------



## Tom2603 (24. Oktober 2020)

Die Hügel nerven inzwischen. Wir haben einen irischen Wolfshund, der natürlich bewegt werden möchte. Glaube im Alter zieh ich nach Ostfriesland. 
Beruflich bin ich im sozialpädagogischen  Bereich tätig. Nur so am Rande.


----------



## TAOO (25. Oktober 2020)

Das Arme Schnüffelstückchen ( Hund ) . 
Scheint ja schon älter zu sein, wenn man ihn gegen sein Willen bewegen muss !
Grüß mir bitte Otto ( Walkes ) wennde dort hinziehen solltest !
Nur so am Rande, haste dann natürlich viel mit Menschen zu tun,
freut mich, weiter machen !
Müssen wa alle wieder hinkriegen, sind ein wenig viel geworden .
Darf ich auch kommen - Spaß
Mmhhhh ' h
Bis dann mal


----------



## Loosa (25. Oktober 2020)

Tom2603 schrieb:


> Die Hügel nerven inzwischen. Wir haben einen irischen Wolfshund, der natürlich bewegt werden möchte. Glaube im Alter zieh ich nach Ostfriesland.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das die Situation grundlegend verbessern würde.
Damit tauschst du bergauf doch bloß für Gegenwind. In Physik war ich nie die große Leuchte, aber rein theoretisch scheint mir die Vektorsumme der Kräfte ähnlich ungünstig auszufallen.


----------

